# Woo Hoo tank finaly cycled. New additions



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

My tank is finally cycled. Here are some of the new additions to the family

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14140&d=1240963880
the green texas

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14141&d=1240963905
albino tiger oscar

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14142&d=1240963923
the firemouth


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Cant view pics.

...Bill


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

MonteSS said:


> Cant view pics.


It says we have to sign into that forum to view the pics... and the last thing I need is yet another forum to get lost in 

But congratts on stocking the cycled tank!


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

sorry how do i post picture?


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

oops


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Good looking fish!

Nice color on that little FM. :thumb:


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

Whats is funny about the FM is I drove about an hour away to get these fish which is Columbia SC. Neither one of my fish store had the fish I want here, so thats why I went to Columbia. I found one fish store with firemouths out of about 3 or four shops. He had maybe 10 or 15. only this one had a red on him. He said alot he has got in lately had no red on thier bellys. anyhow I said I want that one. He goes and gets the plastic box thing to put it in so he can bag it. He went to scoop it out and it jumped out the tank. The only firemouth in columbia and it jumped out and landed on the floor. There wasnt any more of them i wanted because I was looking for that color. I bought the oscar and the texas from him and he gave me the firemouth that hit the floor for free. He says if it lives no loss. Well that was Saturday and the fish is doing fine.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Let us know how he's doing now ,hope he/she is okay


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad you got the pics up and working for us to see...I especially like that oscar. :thumb: 
BV


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

The oscar has so much personality from the minute he got home. By the next day I was feeding him out my hand.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

imfbrad said:


> Whats is funny about the FM is I drove about an hour away to get these fish which is Columbia SC. Neither one of my fish store had the fish I want here, so thats why I went to Columbia. I found one fish store with firemouths out of about 3 or four shops. He had maybe 10 or 15. only this one had a red on him. He said alot he has got in lately had no red on thier bellys. anyhow I said I want that one. He goes and gets the plastic box thing to put it in so he can bag it. He went to scoop it out and it jumped out the tank. The only firemouth in columbia and it jumped out and landed on the floor. There wasnt any more of them i wanted because I was looking for that color. I bought the oscar and the texas from him and he gave me the firemouth that hit the floor for free. He says if it lives no loss. Well that was Saturday and the fish is doing fine.


most young FM's show no red in their throat, especially in the LFS or when they are new. I've bred literally thousands and this is almost always the case.


----------



## lam man48 (Jan 14, 2007)

hey i got the same decore pice and nice lookin fish


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

under_control said:


> imfbrad said:
> 
> 
> > Whats is funny about the FM is I drove about an hour away to get these fish which is Columbia SC. Neither one of my fish store had the fish I want here, so thats why I went to Columbia. I found one fish store with firemouths out of about 3 or four shops. He had maybe 10 or 15. only this one had a red on him. He said alot he has got in lately had no red on thier bellys. anyhow I said I want that one. He goes and gets the plastic box thing to put it in so he can bag it. He went to scoop it out and it jumped out the tank. The only firemouth in columbia and it jumped out and landed on the floor. There wasnt any more of them i wanted because I was looking for that color. I bought the oscar and the texas from him and he gave me the firemouth that hit the floor for free. He says if it lives no loss. Well that was Saturday and the fish is doing fine.
> ...


Does that mean the FM will be differnt?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

No, it means that judging a LFS firemouth based on a red throat is not going to tell you what their adult coloration is going to be.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Also what size tank is this?


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

55 gallon


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

That tank is going to get crowded rather quickly. A lone oscar in a 55 g is on the edge of pushing it. All 3 of these fish will overcrowd(both with aggression and poop) in a matter of months, not years.


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

This a grow out tank. By the end of the year I am getting a much bigger tank. Also I have got a Fluval FX5 coming in the mail. So I think I'm good for a little while. Right now I have 2 whisper ex 45's on the tank now which does fine. I found the fluval at a steal I couldn't pass up. And eventually I am going to need more with that oscar.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

A *little* while. Juvie cichlids grow fast, oscars doubly so. A single Oscar really needs a larger tank. Oscars can grow 1" per month , and the other juvies will grow rapidly as well if kept in good conditions. Not quite as fast as the Oscar but fast. *under_control* is spot on about the crowding issue. Might not be so bad except the little Texas might well (and probably will) get aggressive very soon. Nature of the beast, never had one that wasn't a complete psycho by 3".


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

Do the green texas normally become psycho? He is the most peaceful. Everybody chases him around


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've had two Green Texas at different times... both turned out to be runtish and were dominated by tankmates... although their reputation is to be quite strong/aggressive fish... but it all boils down to the temperment of your individual specimen...

I also agree with the above advice about stocking. When housed properly Cichlids, especially Oscars, grow very fast. They will be happier if you upgrade the tank sooner rather than later... and the happier you make your fish the happier they will make you 

Where in SC are you? I have a few used tanks for sale you may be interested in... I'm in Charlotte...


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in florence, about 2 to 3 hrs away. What kind of tanks do you have?


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

man oh man thats a nice oscar. Love the colour of it, same with the FM its going to colour up really nicely!!!!

nice texas too!


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks so much.


----------

